# Wild hog ??



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

I am considering raw feeding and was wondering if wild hog would be ok to feed . We live on a ranch in Texas and trap hogs year round, it would be a cheap source of meat for me but I know they can be big worm carriers. Anyone have any experience with this ???


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If you are concerned about parasites, freeze them for a few weeks then feed them. They are good food. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely! You would be lucky to have such a good resource at your finger tips. As far as the worms go, which worms are you particularly worried about?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we lived in georgia..there were these wild pigs that would roam the properties...is that what we're talking about here?

they might be good eatin', but man they were mean


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> when we lived in georgia..there were these wild pigs that would roam the properties...is that what we're talking about here?
> 
> they might be good eatin', but man they were mean


There is wild boar which is a wild pig type animal and there is wild pig or wild hog which is feral domestic pigs/hogs.

Where did you live in GA? I am in Villa Rica.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well now, you're not far from atlanta....

where we lived, folks were still fighting the war....it was like traveling back in time....

lizella, right outside of macon.

had we moved near atlanta, we'd probably still be there today....


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> where we lived, folks were still fighting the war....it was like traveling back in time....


What?? War's over? When did that happen? :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> What?? War's over? When did that happen? :smile:


apparently, it isn't :biggrin:


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> There is wild boar which is a wild pig type animal and there is wild pig or wild hog which is feral domestic pigs/hogs.
> 
> Where did you live in GA? I am in Villa Rica.


These are a combination, wild boar which have bred with feral hogs and created a new population.... huge problem for the ranches here. As far as the worms, I'm not sure what kind... I have just heard my husband say that they can be pretty nasty. Am I right in assuming that the worms would just be in the meat and not the organs???


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

APM said:


> These are a combination, wild boar which have bred with feral hogs and created a new population.... huge problem for the ranches here. As far as the worms, I'm not sure what kind... I have just heard my husband say that they can be pretty nasty. Am I right in assuming that the worms would just be in the meat and not the organs???





> Diseases and Parasites
> Feral hogs are susceptible to a variety of infectious and parasitic diseases.
> The more hog populations increase and expand, the greater the chances that
> they may transmit disease to other wildlife, to livestock and to humans.
> ...


http://icwdm.org/publications/pdf/feral pig/txferalhogs.pdf


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What does it say about eatin those buggers?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> What does it say about eatin those buggers?


it didn't tell me anything about eating them....didn't look....

when we lived in georgia, i think they were wild boar, but little...not gigunda like the ones in europe.....man, they were nasty....

i don't remember whether folks around us ate them, though...we didn't...


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I live in Sweden, where hunting wild boar isn't too uncommon. All meat from wild boar is tested for the parasite _trinchinella_ (about trinchinella) before it is eaten. I do not know if the parasite is common in the US though.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Well...... I guess thats why he says they are nasty!  We do eat them but only in the winter, he says when it starts getting hot is when they get all the parasites !?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> I live in Sweden, where hunting wild boar isn't too uncommon. All meat from wild boar is tested for the parasite _trinchinella_ (about trinchinella) before it is eaten. I do not know if the parasite is common in the US though.


when i was in amsterdam, we had wild boar. it was yummy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> when i was in amsterdam, we had wild boar. it was yummy.


I have eaten wild boar before, too. There is a place near me that has a "wildlife lunch" once a year. They cook things like wild boar, allegator, ostrich, tutles, frogs, deer, elk, moose, antelope, and rattlesnake. I think there are other animals that I can't remember now. I had to miss it last year so it's been almost 2 years since I've been. It's free to anyone who wants to come along with beer, wine, soft drinks, & tea. Its a pretty big annual event in Carrollton, GA.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have eaten wild boar before, too. There is a place near me that has a "wildlife lunch" once a year. They cook things like wild boar, allegator, ostrich, tutles, frogs, deer, elk, moose, antelope, and rattlesnake. I think there are other animals that I can't remember now. I had to miss it last year so it's been almost 2 years since I've been. It's free to anyone who wants to come along with beer, wine, soft drinks, & tea. Its a pretty big annual event in Carrollton, GA.


Wez ate wild pig all da time. corse it ain't so wild, it iz usly from old man Brown's farm. He got a bag ol hole in da fance and sometime hisn hogz gitz out and one ar 2 neber gets put back. Tater lovs to chas dem hawgs all ober da farm. Uins can sit back and listin to Tater arunin. Hes hi pitch yel sound sota like a tea kettle but it rangs across the fields asa clear asa bell. Lucy and Mutt wates in da shade fer tater to run em by den they start up a howlin. Itza bu tee ful sound to hear dem dawgs sangin. And da look on hawgy is da mostest fun you eber seen.

I ain't had me no pag in awhil. Iz gonna get Tater and go alookin ...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have eaten wild boar before, too. There is a place near me that has a "wildlife lunch" once a year. They cook things like wild boar, allegator, ostrich, tutles, frogs, deer, elk, moose, antelope, and rattlesnake. I think there are other animals that I can't remember now. I had to miss it last year so it's been almost 2 years since I've been. It's free to anyone who wants to come along with beer, wine, soft drinks, & tea. Its a pretty big annual event in Carrollton, GA.


oh, i wish i had known you when i lived in georgia.....i would have enjoyed that event.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you fry it real hard and serve it on bikits with red-eye gravy?


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you trying to imply that we are hillbillies Doc? lol:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

APM said:


> Are you trying to imply that we are hillbillies Doc? lol:wink:


Why heavens no. Cuz ifn I wuz, den I'd be one too! Down Souf, ifn you kin fry it real hard and pour gravy ober it, den uins got yoursef a meal!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

This is just the real Doc...


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

bumblegoat said:


> I live in Sweden, where hunting wild boar isn't too uncommon. All meat from wild boar is tested for the parasite _trinchinella_ (about trinchinella) before it is eaten. _*I do not know if the parasite is common in the US though.*_


In wild boar/hog, yes. I know because just recently on Animal Planet's Monsters Inside Me they profiled a woman who ate pulled wild boar/hog pork at a company picnic. She contracted trichinosis. It is caused by the parasite Trichinella spiralis.

The host of the show said eating raised hog/pig doesn't carry the same danger.


----------

